# Tylan 40 anyone use??



## SusieQ (Apr 1, 2007)

Hi,
I ordered Tylan 40 from a link on this site from Calvet. I wanted to know who has used it and what results you have had. Also, what is the difference between this one and the regular Tylan? How much do you use a day and how long did it take to notice any improvement?


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Tylan contains tylosin which is an antibiotic similar to tetracyclene. Tylan can stop staining used on a 10 day dosage. I would not use it more than that. I have used it in the past with excellent results.


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

I would make sure that I gave my baby yogurt while on the Tylan. To help and fight yeast that the antibiotic may cause. How old is your baby and have you made sure that there is not a problem that is causing the tear staining like tear ducks clogged, teething or a ear infection. I myself have found that after the puppy has gotten all of his/her adult teeth that the tear staining improves dramatically. Although some tear staining does come from the genetics and is very frustrating. Best of luck to you and your baby.


----------



## Milou (Jul 29, 2007)

> Although some tear staining does come from the genetics and is very frustrating. Best of luck to you and your baby.[/B]


So it is is genetic, is it impossible to get rid of the tear staining if you using angel glow, angel eyes or tylan?


----------



## CocosMom (May 7, 2007)

> I would make sure that I gave my baby yogurt while on the Tylan. To help and fight yeast that the antibiotic may cause. How old is your baby and have you made sure that there is not a problem that is causing the tear staining like tear ducks clogged, teething or a ear infection. I myself have found that after the puppy has gotten all of his/her adult teeth that the tear staining improves dramatically. Although some tear staining does come from the genetics and is very frustrating. Best of luck to you and your baby.[/B]



Does it matter the type of yogurt which is used? Full fat? low fat?


----------



## GreenFuzzer (Jun 16, 2007)

> Does it matter the type of yogurt which is used? Full fat? low fat?[/B]


<span style="font-family:Comic Sans MS">I believe it would be like the kind we humans want to use to keep yeast infections away. The ones with I believe it is called active or live culture. For this I don't think it is the fat content that matters.</span>


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=378800
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Per my vet: Just give a teaspoon per day. The most important thing is that it says "Live Active Cultures" on the package. My vet also suggested getting the plain yogurt with no sugar, etc. K & C looooove it!


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

I GIVE BACI (FAGE TOTAL O%) ABOUT 1 TEASPOON EVERY MORNING MIXED WITH THE ANGEL EYES .


----------



## Boobookit (Dec 3, 2005)

*I used it and loved it.....I gave Pacino, whose face got very bad there for a little while, (he looked like a racoon), for the 10 days and have never needed to use it again after the 10 days and that was about 8 months ago!! I gave Pacino an 8th of a teaspoon and that seemed to be enough for him...I think it goes by their weight and Pacino is 7 pounds. That is the dose I think Dr. Jaimie said to give if I am not mistaken.
There is a thread on here about it.

Marie & the (clean faced) Boys*


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

My Maltese gets a pinch of that a day which helps with his chronic colitis.  We started with 1/8 of a teaspoon, but that was too much for his digestion, so we cut that so that he gets about 1/32 of a teaspoon! 

I think it helped his eyes, too, but I can't be sure.


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

Oops, I should say I don't know the difference between Tylan and Tylan-40. I'd suggest either checking with your veterinarian or looking for the information, perhaps on the manufacturer's website. If the ingredients or concentration are different, then our advice about dosage could be all wrong! !!!

The label on my jar of it is partially covered by the vet's label, but the manufacturer is Elanco Animal Helath, A Division of Eli Lilly and Company, Indianapolis, IN 48285, phone 1-800-428-4441


----------

